
Will the Future of the Web Be More Like the Present? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/27/will-the-future-of-the-web-be-more-like-the-present/
======
paul_houle
He's wrong. The semantic web is about to hit a critical mass, and then amazing
stuff is going to happen.

